# Sticking glass to glass



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

100% silicone. GE Silicone I or II. It will stick glass to glass very well, although, you might need some way to hold the pepples for a bit while it starts to cure. 

Silicone I cures faster, FWIW.


----------



## scarf (Sep 22, 2007)

Many thanks for that advice. Problem solved. 

I'm new to all this internet forum stuff so what does 'FWIW' stand for:confused1:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

FWIW=for what it's worth


----------

